# Santa Fe at the end of this month... what to do there?



## uk benzo (Jan 8, 2012)

Has anyone been to Santa Fe, New Mexico? I have to attend a conference there at the end of this month and was wondering if anyone can suggest things to see and do there.

Thanks!


----------



## petee (Jan 9, 2012)

i was to santa fe about a dozen years ago, for all of 24 hours, and i'm still raving about it. there is some historical tourism (go to the palace of the governors on the square) but above all you're going to a place that's not really part of anglo north america. the white/brown/red percentage is something like 50/25/25. try to visit the pueblos outside of the city (mostly to the north, iirc) but read up on them first, as some are less interested in tourists than others. the landscape thereabout is like nothing i'd ever seen before. ps don't make the mistake that i made: remember that the green chili sauce is hotter than the red


----------

